# The moons of Jupitor



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

As an experiment, I tried to photograph the Jupitor..

1/60 @ f/5.6 - iso at 6400 

Canon lens 28 to 300mm 'L' set at 300mm

I was astounded that I captured all 4 moons of Jupitor as well as the planet itself! Especially considering that I used a monopod+support bracket...Not the kit normally used for astro-photography!

A bit 'noisy' but I dont care - its my first attempt!:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

with all the smoke around here we have trouble seeing the stars .. :laugh: I remember seeing Mars last year as it approached it's "closest point" however never thought about trying to catch it on film. Whenever I see the moon in what I think is a nice spot, even on zoom, it never looks as big as it does in real life AND never as big as it does in those werewolf movies :grin: 

So how did you recognise Jupiter and where to look ?

Have you picked out your holiday spot for when they start the shuttle ? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I must get back home to the Yorkshire Dales again - on a clear night where I presently am in SE London, I can see a whole 11 stars!!! Out on the Dales, you don't find the stars, you try and find the dark bits between 'em! :laugh:

I was supposedly in the ideal area to see the 'Perseids' t'other week. 80 meteors an hour and I didn't see a single one in 90 minutes, sat on my balcony :sigh:

I tried photographing the moon, back when I had my Practika 35mm kit (20mm zoom + 'doubler' ring), and through trial & error, any exposure of less than 15th second caused blurring from the moon's movement across the sky - Oh, for a powered 'tracking' tripod :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The moons of Jupiter*



Done_Fishin said:


> So how did you recognise Jupiter and where to look ?


It is probably the brightest star in the northern hemisphere sky.

Also I am staying with an astronomer enthusiast. We had or dinner in the evening on the patio and Jupiter was just above the horizon. In fact, I thought it was Venus but was quickly corrected!

My friend got his 10x50 binoculars out and showed me that even with a pair of 10x50s it is just possible to see the moons of Jupiter. It was he who urged me to experiment. The hardest part was the very accurate focusing. The slightest bit out, #1 moon could not be seen.

I still find it incredible that one can resolve the moons with only a 300mm lens!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to wonder about the idea of "attaching" a telescope to my camera .. I have a cousin who has built his own tracking observatory .. and taken photo's


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Not a planet but a familiar sight in the night sky










taken back in March 2004 from the back garden of my parents bungalow near Meopham, Kent


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's an excellent shot of Orion, I love the way the trees have picked up a room's light, next door.

A pity about the top of the rotary-dryer though :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Like Donald I was just experimenting. The camera was just new back in 2004 and this was one of several I took playing around with the controls. If the flash hadn't fired it would never have been seen unless the photo was edited .. and I would assume that it can still be removed with a little bit of surgery. 
Unfortunately I cannot go back to try again, as I might normally have done. The bungalow having been sold off several years ago now, when my Mum moved to live with my sister.


----------

